# Ellenberger who?... Shields on UFN 25 opponent



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> UFC welterweight contender Jake Shields (26-5-1 MMA, 1-1 UFC) knows all about disappointment.
> 
> Shields lost a unanimous decision to UFC welterweight champion Georges St-Pierre this past April, and he said he regrets several aspects of his performance in what he admits was an "overwhelming" experience.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/24358/tra...ys-he-doesnt-even-know-who-ellenberger-is.mma

Full fight card


> * Jake Ellenberger vs. Jake Shields
> * Jonathan Brookins vs. Erik Koch
> * Alan Belcher vs. Jason MacDonald
> * Court McGee vs. Dongi Yang
> ...










​


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> @EllenbergerMMA
> _Jake Shields, you don't know who I am, and you're not gonna know who I am after the fight either. Your cornermen will tell you.._


It's on


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

"Hey Cesar Gracie, who did I just submit in the first round?"

"I think his name was Jake, or Ellen, or something."


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I bet you if they both walked into a room and you polled 10 MMA fans, 8 wouldn't be able to tell who was Jake Shields and who was Jake Ellenberger.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

John8204 said:


> I bet you if they both walked into a room and you polled 10 MMA fans, 8 wouldn't be able to tell who was Jake Shields and who was Jake Ellenberger.


Lmfao not a bad point. But the hardcore fans could pick Shields and his cali look out 1000/1000 but I can't even pick Ellenberger out of a crowd of maybe five.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Lmfao not a bad point. But the hardcore fans could pick Shields and his cali look out 1000/1000 but I can't even pick Ellenberger out of a crowd of maybe five.


I think Hardcore fans have asked Ellenberger for Shields autograph and thats' the problem



















I want DNA testing to prove that those boys don't have the same father or something.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

haha John, I really don't think they look anything alike - other than their shared expression in those pics. I didn't think they'd feed Shields to someone like Jake right away, but we'll see what happens. Shields will probably be a -500 favorite and it'll be worth it to value bet Ellenberger at +250 - +400. I can't see Shields losing, but hopefully he takes Ellen (new name for this thread) lightly and it's competitive.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

boatoar said:


> haha John, I really don't think they look anything alike - other than their shared expression in those pics. I didn't think they'd feed Shields to someone like Jake right away, but we'll see what happens.* Shields will probably be a -500 favorite* and it'll be worth it to value bet Ellenberger at +250 - +400. I can't see Shields losing, but hopefully he takes Ellen (new name for this thread) lightly and it's competitive.


No way. My guess is Shields -185.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

War ellenberger, I have high hopes for the dude.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Ellenberger might actually win this fight.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

METALLICA_RULES said:


> Ellenberger might actually win this fight.


What is Ellenberger going to do what Henderson, Daley, Lawlor, Condit, and Kampmann couldn't and knock Shields out?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

John8204 said:


> What is Ellenberger going to do what Henderson, Daley, Lawlor, Condit, and Kampmann couldn't and knock Shields out?


Ellenberger is going to put Shields on his back and pound him out in the first.

(I'm in the business of predicting fun stuff.) :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

eh i say ellenburger sprawl and brawls and might get a finish, he ha spower and cardio and good wrestling, watch burger vs condit


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

If Diaz can somehow beat GSP I would imagine Shields would be moving up to 185lbs. I believe he feels better physically there and no real point hanging around WW if his boy is Champ. Of course Diaz would have to beat GSP first. Personally I give him far better odds than most.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

> @EllenbergerMMA
> Jake Shields, you don't know who I am, and you're not gonna know who I am after the fight either. Your cornermen will tell you..


Precious.

I've read something on a MMA site, a comment from a reader:

"Shields has been putting me to sleep way too often with his fights...time for him to go to sleep now..."

That's like a low blow.

If Ellenberger tags Shields, he will finish him...and i don't wana hear the Hendo fight argument.

Ellenberger is a young, fit man, hungry to climb up the rankings and he has the tools to beat Shields.

.......And he won't gas after 5 minutes.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

METALLICA_RULES said:


> Ellenberger might actually win this fight.


I have Ellenberger winning. He is a big strong WW with a wrestling background and he has way better striking and power than Sheilds.

Sheilds UFC run has not been that impressive so far. 

He arguably lost to Kampman.

He had a snoozer against GSP.

And he could likely lose to Ellenberger.

Dont be surprised to see Sheilds go on a losing streak, this is not SF or Elite XC.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I definitely take Shelds by sub in this one. Ellenberger almost got subbed by Rocha, and when Shields is on, his JJ is some of the best in MMA. 

Also: this little nugget at the end.



> "What could I have done different so that I could have won?"


Like...maybe secure a takedown or two...


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

All in on Shields. He will put Ellenberger to sleep for sure. Ellenberger is terribly overrated tbh. If Rocha would have been smarter, he would have won their fight too.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

The only reason Ellenberger nearly got subbed by Rocha was because he took Rocha down. He obviously underestimated Rocha's BJJ skills.

Berger has some serious wrestling and good power, but his cardio is still a question mark.

Shields could eventually wear him down and secure a TD and get the sub.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Berger has some serious *wrestling* and good *power*, but his cardio is still a question mark.


The first bold - he will use that to avoid getting taken down by Shields.

The second bold - he will use that to KO Shields.

Ellenberger's power is pretty underrated. He has wins by T/KO.
He knocked Pierson out with one punch - a short hook.
He knocked down Condit several times - not many people can say they did that. It was Condit's experience and incredible regeneration capacity + Ellenberger getting tired that won Condit the fight.

Shields must make this a grappling fight in order to win it.

Otherwise he has "big chances" of going to sleep.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Anyone who saw the Rocha fight knows that Ellenberger is cleanly outclassed here.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I'd like to think Ellenberger wins this but I don't see that happening. Shields is going to dry hump him for 15 minutes.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Shields definitely didn't steal one of Ellenberger's girlfriends we know that much.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

osmium said:


>


Is this for Shields?!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Anyone who saw the Rocha fight knows that Ellenberger is cleanly outclassed here.


I saw it and I don't think that. 

Rocha failed to secure any take downs on Ellenberger. It was Ellenberger who took Rocha down and then he was swept immediately. I don't think Jakes game plan will include shooting in for take downs against Shields.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> I saw it and I don't think that.
> 
> Rocha failed to secure any take downs on Shields. It was Shields who took Rocha down and then he was swept immediately. I don't think Jakes game plan will include shooting in for take downs against Shields.


rochas bjj is better than jake shields


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> I saw it and I don't think that.
> 
> Rocha failed to secure any take downs on *Shields*. It was *Shields* who took Rocha down and then he was swept immediately. I don't think Jakes game plan will include shooting in for take downs against Shields.


You clearly meant Ellenberger, didn't you?!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

lol oops, yes, ellenberger.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

limba said:


> Is this for Shields?!


That is what Shields will be hitting Ellenberger with.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I guarantee Jake will win this fight.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Not sure how this fits into the thread, but I feel like Shields is better at 185. Anyways, back on topic, not sure who takes this one. I've seen a couple of Ellenberger's fights but to be honest I can't recall any of them. Hopefully it turns into a good fight. Haven't really enjoyed a Shields fight in a long time... if ever... lol.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ellenberger could easily knock Shields the **** out.

Furthermore, Ellenberger is the much better wrestler of the two, and it's very possible we see...again a GSP-Shields type dynamic where Shields does nothing because he can't get a takedown or even in a decent position to get one.

Ellenberger...unlike GSP though could murder Shields with a right hand.



UFC_OWNS said:


> rochas bjj is better than jake shields
> View attachment 3863



Why because he's Brazilian? Shields has done much more in grappling than Rocha ever has. Rocha MAYBE won Mundials as a blue belt...but I've never seen anything to substantiate it.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Ellenberger could easily knock Shields the **** out.
> 
> Furthermore, Ellenberger is the much better wrestler of the two, and it's very possible we see...again a GSP-Shields type dynamic where Shields does nothing because he can't get a takedown or even in a decent position to get one.
> 
> ...


I completely agree, someone brought up Rocha is better than Shields at BJJ in another thread. We really have no way of knowing that. From watching them Rocha is clearly more athletic and explosive with his movements on the ground but that doesn't mean he is actually overall better or that he would win a grappling match.

I don't know that Ellenberger is a much better wrestler but Shield's shot isn't very fast for a WW he has to drag people to the ground and Ellenberger doesn't so I would bet on him gaining more takedowns if they are grappling with each other.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Nothing can stop...








...the Juggernaut!!!

(at least not in this fight)


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

My man Jake is winning this.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Shields will probably take this fight, but he's going to have a seriously tough fight on his hands. Shields by a tough UD.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Ellenberger could easily knock Shields the **** out.
> 
> Furthermore, Ellenberger is the much better wrestler of the two, and it's very possible we see...again a GSP-Shields type dynamic where Shields does nothing because he can't get a takedown or even in a decent position to get one.
> 
> ...


just more dangerous with his bjj back and on top, shields hasn't looked fantastic on his back and he hasn't dominate peoples bjj defense like rocha, he turned ellenburger around like a spin top in side control, i guess next time he'll just go for mount and pound someone.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

John8204 said:


> I guarantee Jake will win this fight.


I'm with you on that.

Either Jake on the ground, or Jake scrapping it out on the feet. Ellenberger = no weapons anywhere.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

From what I've seen of Rocha, his BJJ looks more effective than Jake Shields'. But then again, it's difficult to judge, considering the varying levels of competition the two have fought.

Rocha seems to be much more aggressive with his subs, like Palharris, infact, that's exactly who he reminds me of on the ground, a welterweight version of Paul Harris.

He absolutely schooled Ellenberger any time it went to the ground.


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

Ellenberger might be weak against subs on the ground but this pointless unless you can get him on the ground. Ellenberger has great wrestling and that is why Rocha outside of 1 min didnt have anything for Ellenberger. The same will happen with Shields, I doubt he will be able to get berger on the ground and will be eating tons of heavy handed punches while standing.

Ellenberger is a beast on his feet and his wrestling will let him dictate where this fight takes place.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Ellenberger may have power on his feet, but I doubt more than Dan Henderson and Shields recovered from that.

Not to mention, Ellenbergers stand-up ability, other than power, is extremelly limited. Shields on the other hand, while he looks aweful, he is somewhat like Nick Diaz in that he is still effective and gets the job done. He is very cagey in the stand-up which makes up for his lack of natural ability standing.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Fine Wine said:


> Ellenberger may have power on his feet, but I doubt more than *Dan Henderson* and Shields recovered from that.
> 
> Not to mention, Ellenbergers stand-up ability, other than power, is extremelly limited. Shields on the other hand, while he looks aweful, he is somewhat like Nick Diaz in that he is still effective and gets the job done. He is very cagey in the stand-up which makes up for his lack of natural ability standing.


Yes...but Ellenberger isn't 40, with a bad weight cut, some back problems and he won't gas after 5 minutes.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

And he isn't a quarter of the fighter of Hendo to begin with......so his in big problems!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ellenburger has power and cardio and killer instinct i think he beats shields, ellenburger rocked condit many times and condits chin is hard so i think he can eventually ko shields with sprawl and brawl


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

limba said:


> Yes...but Ellenberger isn't 40, with a bad weight cut, some back problems and he won't gas after 5 minutes.


Ellenberger is 4-4 when he goes the distance the wins (Rocha, Seguin, Lakebir, Healy) vs the loses (Condit, Story, Noble, Heiron).

His only chance at beating Shields is stopping him, which hasn't happened in 10 years.

This is Shields fight to lose, I think this is sort of a to big step up for Ellenberger and it will end badly for him.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

I know the Ellenberger name, but I honestly have no idea who this kid is nor do I remember anything significant about any of his "wins" in the cage.

The exact opposite rings true with Jake Shields.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

limba said:


> Yes...but Ellenberger isn't 40, with a bad weight cut, some back problems and he won't gas after 5 minutes.


I'm truly embarrassed by this post. Limba, re-read this a few times. I hope your sense comes back and you retract it.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Hendo didn't stop Shields because he gassed terribly in the first round.

If Ellenberger cracks Shields, he's got problems. Period.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Fine Wine said:


> And he isn't a quarter of the fighter of Hendo to begin with......so his in big problems!


That may be the case...but at least he won't gas after 5 minutes.



khoveraki said:


> I'm truly embarrassed by this post. Limba, re-read this a few times. I hope your sense comes back and you retract it.


Nope.
Read it *1,000* times. 

Sounds better and better.

I'm really confident Ellenberger will beat Shields.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

"you may be a troll, but at least you're not a whackjob nazi like bc -khov"

BC = BobbyCooper. That's the kind of guy Khoveraki is, members like him shouldn't be on this forum.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

limba said:


> That may be the case...but at least he won't gas after 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sigbet? Shields beats him you have "WAR SHIELDS" in your sig. If Ellenberger wins (even by SD) I'll put anything in my sig. time limit, maybe a month?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Sigbet? Shields beats him you have "WAR SHIELDS" in your sig. If Ellenberger wins (even by SD) I'll put anything in my sig. time limit, maybe a month?


Agreed!...but i'm keeping my Jon Jones Graphic Sig and you can keep your JDS Graphic Sig also. 

Underneath it though - with big bolded letters i'm putting:

"*WAR SHIELDS!*"

If (after) Ellenberger wins, you're putting this in your sig: 

"*NOTHING CAN STOP THE JUGGERNAUT! WAR ELLENBERGER!*"

Sounds good?! Or you want the graphic sigs gone?!

One month sounds OK!

And let's take this to the member bets section!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

limba said:


> Agreed!...but i'm keeping my Jon Jones Graphic Sig and you can keep your JDS Graphic Sig also.
> 
> Underneath it though - with big bolded letters i'm putting:
> 
> ...



Sounds solid to me. I'm not even a big Shields fan but he's an incredible fighter and Ellenberger is nowhere near his level yet. 

Take it to the member bets forum, I'll try to find my way there today. :thumbsup:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Sounds solid to me. I'm not even a big Shields fan but he's an incredible fighter and Ellenberger is nowhere near his level yet.
> 
> Take it to the member bets forum, I'll try to find my way there today. :thumbsup:


Done!

Limba vs Khoveraki sigbet


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

St.Paul Guy said:


> No way. My guess is Shields -185.


This is me eating crow. I said -500. I'm seeing the line at -145 on pinnacle and +131 for Ellenberger. 

That's much closer than I thought it'd be, making a value bet on Ellenberger less likely unless is changes drastically.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I recently watched Condit-Ellenberger, this is not an easy fight for Shields.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

gazh said:


> I recently watched Condit-Ellenberger, this is not an easy fight for Shields.


I disagree. I think this is one of the easiest stylistic matchups for Shields at ww. 

Ellenberger has power in his hands but doesn't really set his punches up, he just sort of wings power punches and tries to knock his opponent's block off. 

Against Condit, he was mounted 3 times, and had his back taken twice. Condit went for at least 6 subs that I noticed but sacrificed the position to go for them, which is why he lost the mount 3 times, and the back once. 

Shields' JJ is far ahead of Condit's, and his top control is miles ahead of Condit. 

Ellenberger also showed against Rocha something he showed against Condit, he doesn't react well to being outgrappled, and punched on the bottom. He will eventually go for the sweep, or buck and roll, but he tends to allow himself to be punched repeatedly before going for it. 

Against the man Mayhem Miller refers to as "The Blanket" he won't get the sweep, and he won't KO the un-KOable chin of Shields.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Ellenberger should have gone after Alves, Story or even Hughes. Shields is gonna finsih him.

I wanna see Shields/Fitch already.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I am really looking forward to the top 2 fights of the card, and even though most other fights on the card seem like a TUF reunion show it's going to be the best card I've been able to drive to in 3 years (UFC 88). Got a ticket this morning if anybody wants to stop by row F seat 10.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Anyone who saw the Rocha fight knows that Ellenberger is cleanly outclassed here.


My thoughts exactly , when the fight was on the mat in round one Rocha was passing his guard and looked dangerous the whole time , then of course Jake saw this and then only went for takedowns at the end of rounds to score brownie points which i i thought was lame.

But regardless of that i think Shields has the BJJ skill and wrestling skill to get this fight to the mat and control Jake with ease im predicting either some sort of submission involving a choke possibly a Rear Naked or a UD 30-27 to Shields.


----------



## Bobby Wheeler (Jun 4, 2011)

gazh said:


> I recently watched Condit-Ellenberger, this is not an easy fight for Shields.



For me he won that fight, and he has gotten better since then.I do not see Shields getting him down unless they tie up on the cage, and he gets a throw or a trip.It is a step up in competition for Ellenberger, but the tide can always turn in mma, and I am a little suprised more people are not liking an upset here.Shields has been in alot of tough fights, and I would not be shocked if he won this fight, actually I kind of hope he does because a loss would cancel the potential chess match of Shields vs Fitch, but Ellenberger is on a mission, and he seems like the kind of guy that would get motivated by Shields saying Ellenberger who?Jake by UD.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I think Shields will crush him.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Bobby Wheeler said:


> ...
> Jake by UD.


I see what you did there :confused01:


----------

